# Allergic to sperm



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2024555/Rachael-Sadler-twins-spending-70k-fertility-treatment.html

/links


----------



## wrighty2 (May 24, 2011)

Bit of an amazing story but at least they got there in the end! x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

Is this the couple that where on daybreak last week?

Jillyhen


----------

